# Country Music-Who Is Your Favorite Classic and New Country Favorite?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Who is your favorite classic country performer?

Who is your favorite new country performer?

Who is your favorite country picker?

Classic: Johnny Cash
New Country: Allan Jackson
Country Picker: Roy Clark


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Classic: Jim Reeves
New Country: Nobody
Picker: Jerry Reed (although Roy Clark was a killer player too)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Classic: Waylon all the way.
New Country: not sure since I don't really dig the genre, but maybe Allan Jackson (cuz the production on his CD's is always so good)
Country Picker: Paisley I guess. And yes Roy Clark is up there too.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

classic:george jones

new country:would the dixie chicks fall into this category? if so,them.

picker:brent mason,brad paisley (i get to choose 2,since yall did  )

Bobby

EDIT:im adding danny gatton,jimmy bryant,vince gill,and albert lee to my pickers,cause i want to, and i can,lol. just too damn hard to limit myself when i think of all the time i spent listening to these cats.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Classic: George Jones (for voice though, not guitar)
New Country: Waylon Jennings (is about as new as I go)
Picker: Chet Atkins (surprised this is his first mention)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You know, try as I might, I can't really think of any country artists or bands that I enjoy.

I'm just not into country music.

Of course I certainly will admit there are some very talented musicians in the various forms of country music.

But to pick some choices--I will go with 
Neil Young for picker--because he has done country stuff, although I enjoy most of his work.

I'll got with Hayseed Dixie if bluegrass style rock counts--not sure if that fits in classic or new or neither though.
As they haven't been around long enough for classic--they get the nod for new.

And I'll go with Johnny cash for classic due to his non-country stuff, which although I don't plan on buying it--it is kind of cool.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Johnny Cash - Classic

Brad Paisley - New/picker (although I don't have any of his albums, he's about the only one I can stand)

Ryan Adams and the Cardinals - Alt Country (I'm adding a category)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Classic country - Buck Owens
New Country - nobody, unless you count Allison Krauss and Union Station, but that's almost blue grass
Country picker - Mr. Guitar, Chet Atkins RIP


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There's as much variation in country as there is in rock. I'll admit, I don't care for most country. Hurtin' Music is like food poisoning to me. However, I'll listen to Johnny Hiland, Roy Clark, Jimmy Reed or Chet Atkins just about anytime.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Classic country - EMMYLOU HARRIS
New Country - AUTOTUNED TO DEATH
Country picker - VINCE GILL


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Classic Country - Marty Robins
Picker - Glen Campbell
New Country - no favorite


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Classic country-----Willie Nelson
New country--------Not in my reputoire
Picker----------------Roy Clarke


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Country Picker- James Burton (just because he's not up here yet)
Old Country- Johnny Cash
New Country- I'll go with Allison Krauss if that counts.


[video=youtube;0cH5RGirn0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cH5RGirn0k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Old Country-Johnny Cash
New Country-Nobody(or maybe that chicken fry dude that looks kinda like Andy McKee)
Country picker-Maybelle Carter,she pretty much invented that style,in the olden timez.


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Classic Country - Hank Williams
New Country - Joe Ely
Picker - Norman Blake


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there is no woman in music of any kind who has ever been more beautiful than Pam Tillis. she's so hot, her footprints leave burn marks on the ground. angels weep when she sings.










but aside from ones already mentioned by others, i also like to listen to john anderson. a terrible singer, but he has great songs


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Classic country - Buck Owens
> New Country - nobody, unless you count Allison Krauss and Union Station, but that's almost blue grass
> Country picker - Mr. Guitar, Chet Atkins RIP


Yes, Alison Krauss is a little for blue grass than country but what a beautiful singer. There is just something about her voice that makes me want to listen to her over and over again. The album she and Robert Plant did together was very good too. I didn't realize how well he could sing until I heard them sing together.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> There's as much variation in country as there is in rock. I'll admit, I don't care for most country. Hurtin' Music is like food poisoning to me. However, I'll listen to Johnny Hiland, Roy Clark, Jimmy Reed or Chet Atkins just about anytime.


Robert: Listen to the words in Rock music and you'll find it has it's share of "hurtin'" lyrics in it too. You just have to listen a little closer because in rock it's a little harder to pick out the lyrics than it is in country.


----------

